# Finally found my P6



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey guys, I finally joined the ranks of the proud Sig owners.

I found my P6 at my lgs, will post pics asap. It has a bit more wear than I'd like, but the price, while not outstanding, was pretty good post 11/4

Now where the hell do I buy mag 3,4 and maybe 5? Other than Promags, I can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## Rastus (Dec 10, 2008)

*P6 Mags*

Congratulations on your "new" Sig. You can find new mags here:

http://www.topgunsupply.com/magazines-sig-sauer_p225/


----------



## Jet (Feb 27, 2009)

For the sig owner Top is the best source, if it out there they normally have it or will soon


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

Awesome, thanks Guy's.


----------

